# [Fri 10th May 2013] BREAKAWAY - FREE - Vintage Soul, Ska, Funk, Punk etc (Market House, Brixton)



## Nanker Phelge (May 5, 2013)

The Time Tunnel Team and Market House bring you Breakaway.

Vintage Soul, Ska, Funk, Punk, Pop, Rhythm & 60s Beat Classics with Time Tunnel DJs Boy About Town, Sean Bright and Liam_Ska.

FREE OF CHARGE

MIXCLOUD: http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/breakaway-may-10th-2013-free-vintage-soul-ska-funk-punk-pop-rhythm-60s-beat-classics/

FB EVENT: https://www.facebook.com/events/367136586730529/

www.timetunnellondon.com


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 10, 2013)

Tonight......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2013)

Turned into a cracking night.....packed out and everyone dancing and having fun.....we walked out of there at 4am.......knackered!


----------

